# playback recordings failed



## harlock328 (May 4, 2004)

I transferred shows from EHD several weeks ago and was able to play them back. This week I'm now geeting a blank screen when trying. When I check details of the recording, it has error 04. Only thing change was the new software version the hopper is now on. S217. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## RoboDad (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my EHD transfers, but I did get an error 04 this morning when I tried to watch a recording I made yesterday. I know the recording was OK, because I started to watch it yesterday, but wasn't able to finish it then. When I tried to resume it today, that's when I got the error.


----------



## RoboDad (Aug 15, 2008)

OK, this is starting to get ridiculous. I am getting error 04 on an increasing number of recordings, and not just ones that were transferred from my 722 EHD (although about half of those were lost, too). I'm talking about recordings I made ON MY HOPPER. For example, I recorded the Olympics tennis coverage on Bravo yesterday, but when I went to watch it today it was corrupt. Something is very wrong here, and it is making the Hopper very unreliable (and therefore useless) to me.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure about the ones that aren't from EHD, however have you tried moving the files that you moved from the EHD back to the EHD then trying to play them? I have seen a few reports in which putting them back on the EHD fixed it.

Also, try the usual red button reboot and if that doesn't work try unplugging for 10 seconds.


----------



## RoboDad (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm less concerned about losing the EHD recordings, but the inability to record new programs makes the system totally useless.

I've tried the red button reboot twice, with no change in the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try cold reboot - disconnect power cord for a minute.


----------



## RoboDad (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll try a cold reboot and see if that changes anything, but there is no way to confirm that the problem is still present until it decides to happen again.

As for copying the recordings back to the EHD, I've tried that but it fails every time, telling me that it encountered an error copying the recording.


----------



## harlock328 (May 4, 2004)

just lost more recordings. :nono:

tried unplugging, no joy. fails when trying to copy to ehd also. this really sucks


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I had very similar experience. Got two hoppers installed about 10 days ago. Transferred recordings from my 722's. On hopper #1 EHD transferred recordings failed to play right away; on hopper #2 they worked for a few days then failed as well.


----------



## harlock328 (May 4, 2004)

noticed all the failed recordings had their record date changed to 2/7/06.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I had a few hundred recordings on my EHDs from my old 621 that I transferred to my Hopper. For some reason, a slew of them copied and said they were 0.00GB - and because of that they were unplayable.

I don't know what the error was, but I lost over 100 episodes of some half hour comedies (like half of the 72 saved Big Bang Theory episodes)


----------

